# Lionel type ZW Transformer



## Timascus (May 6, 2019)

I have a type ZW transformer as well as some track and trains. Some have been in newspaper since 1963 (according to the date on the newspaper). Anyway, I remember when I was a child (36 now) this transformer was finicky. Is there a guide or any resources on how to troubleshoot and fix them? I’m familiar with using a multimeter, soldering, etc. I really want to get this thing fixed!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

It would help us help you if you would describe what
'finicky' operations your transformer has.

Don


----------



## Timascus (May 6, 2019)

Apologies. I meant to say: it doesn’t work at all now. It was finicky 30 years ago 🙂. I just don’t know how’s to test it to see what’s a wrong. I tried a few things and nothing


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Check this website for help. Www.tranz4mr.com, which is a wealth of knowledge on repairing ZW/KW transformers, etc..


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

We have plenty here on the ZW. Check the plug first and look at the rollers. Using a diagram check the output of all the coils.

When you have current, check the breaker and the horn button. Upgrade them both if you have to. Not much left after that.


----------



## kstrains (Sep 19, 2015)

If it is not operational and no power going to it, you might want to have someone look at it for you. I just got ZW 275 watt and have done some research to make sure of its operation and more importantly safety in using it.

The things I have learned is there should be no cracks in the electrical cord. If it is the original cord it might need to be replaced. The rolls on each throttle should not be worn out or flat.
There are several videos on YouTube on fixing ZW's. Here is general one on things that this repair person checks for on the ZW.






If the ZW is operational it is important to check the internal circuit breaker. It is recommend you use additional external circuit breakers or fuses on each channel because the internal circuit breaker does not trip fast enough especially if you are using the ZW to run trains. I have a friend that use his for lights and powering switches but he still uses external fuses for safety. There maybe others here that can elaborate more on this.

Here is a video on testing the internal circuit breaker. If it is not working, then it should be replaced especially if you do not use any external circuit breakers.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Here is a link to the ZW Service Manual pages. It is part of Olsen's Toy Train Parts "Library". Bookmark the website, and use the Library to search for anything Postwar related.

http://pictures.olsenstoy.com/searchcd31.htm?itm=671

The main website is WWW.Olsentoy.com. It has photos of most Postwar trains, and you can search for Parts also.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

The thumb nuts are a weak link. From all the twisting over the years the rivet end breaks from the band. Replacement with a nut are available and easy to install.

The aluminum brackets keep the humming noise down, they must be snug. I do not mess with them unless I absolutely have too.


The most recent roller replacement I did with the arms installed . In the past I removed them but they do not go back together very easy if the brackets stay in place. 


Just some thoughts I had I tagged this thread since it has good contributions from the members. Good Luck


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Apparently Timascus is another “Shotgun” Poster, that poses his question, then doesn’t return to say if anyone’s suggestions have helped. His Join date was 5/6/2019, with his original posting on the same day, and hasn’t returned here since that date. There are multiple reasons for NO power, with multiple things to check. The possibilities are endless!!!


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

It must be the Live for the Moment philosophy.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

T-man, You nailed it with that comment. How many times do we see similar situations of a new member posing a question, getting multiple responses, with no follow up. :smilie_daumenneg::smilie_daumenneg:, to those that make those choices. I often see the same question asked on MTF, CTT, & OGR forums, at the same time, hoping to get multiple answers, and NEVER a “Thank you for the help”!! If I see no type of response from the OP, in over a weeks time, I ignore it, as another lost cause.


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

teledoc said:


> T-man, You nailed it with that comment. How many times do we see similar situations of a new member posing a question, getting multiple responses, with no follow up. :smilie_daumenneg::smilie_daumenneg:, to those that make those choices. I often see the same question asked on MTF, CTT, & OGR forums, at the same time, hoping to get multiple answers, and NEVER a “Thank you for the help”!! If I see no type of response from the OP, in over a weeks time, I ignore it, as another lost cause.


That is why I did a Let Users Know thread. It is nice to know if a problem is solved.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

He joined, asked the questions, and never came back.

Last Activity: 05-06-2019 11:18 PM
Join Date: 05-06-2019


----------



## DennyM (Jan 3, 2016)

What was that guy's name that was always asking questions, but wasn't actually doing anything. When we started asking him about his layout he disappeared.


----------



## jimben (Jun 27, 2018)

A lot of old timers on this site. Perhaps they got very sick?


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Jimben, It happens more often than you think. Although MTF is my main forum, I do on occasion, check the forums of CTT & OGR magazines, where individuals are connected to all 3 forums. They will post the same question on all 3 forums, but never ever respond to those who give complete & full answers. They continue on their Merry way, without thanking anyone. I call them “Shotgun Posters”, hoping to get some kind of response, and never return to any of the forums. They waste everyone’s time!!!


----------



## Timascus (May 6, 2019)

Thank you all for contributing! For some reason, the site wouldn’t load for me for the past few days. I’m going to try some of the things posted as recommendations and then post back here!


----------



## Timascus (May 6, 2019)

Wow guys, no need to assume I’m a “shotgun poster.” I’m on an iphone and the site refused to load. I think it’s my phone though (it’s old). Perhaps it would be better to not assume I’m a jerk until you know for certain? I have not posted elsewhere anyway. Geez.


----------



## JKP (Jan 19, 2019)

Timascus said:


> Wow guys, no need to assume I’m a “shotgun poster.” I’m on an iphone and the site refused to load. I think it’s my phone though (it’s old). Perhaps it would be better to not assume I’m a jerk until you know for certain? I have not posted elsewhere anyway. Geez.


I ve had issues with my iPhone using this site, especially using Safari, I downloaded firefox on phone and it works. I don't post anything with iPhone just look at site. Hope you figure out your
ZW.


----------



## teledoc (Oct 22, 2014)

Timascus, I will apologize to YOU, but we have had many instances of the “Shotgun” Posters, all too often. Using an iPhone for the forum, has too be frustrating. Don’t you have a computer?? It makes life around here, much simpler to navigate the forum. 

I think your first primary check is to see if the line cord is any good, giving you power to the transformer. You could have a hairline break somewhere in the cord, that will make things act finicky. After that, I would suggest replacing the internal circuit breaker, as they will get stuck open on occasion. Then I would proceed with some of the other suggestions. Good luck.


----------



## Timascus (May 6, 2019)

The replies I've received have been helpful but I'm not sure I understand all of them. Please remember I'm not new to testing electrical components but am new to trains and such. Here's what I tried... I went to the tranz4mr website and tried to use the troubleshooting guide.



General
Definitely have the hum.
AU Testing
When first moving the lever, I usually got a voltage jump (~2v to ~8v). Then fairly steady after that. The whistle circuit and direction didn't work. Deoxit solved that problem. The Whistle circuit works as described but not if pressed all the way up. If pressed all the way up, the voltage drops to zero.
DU Testing
Same voltage jump as above.
BU Testing
Larger voltage jump. Starts at 0.8v and jumps to 8-10v.

At this point, I encountered an issue that I consider odd. The voltage slowly drops? It went from 21.1v all the way to 0.1v over the course of 3 minutes or so. I don't THINK it's my multimeter but I suppose it could be. Is that a common issue? Also, I appear to have only one lightbulb and it doesn't work. I'll need to replace those I imagine to be able to test further.

I'm not totally sure what to do next. Advice :dunno:


----------

